# Freestanding deck rim joist connection



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

I wouldn't think you will need a continuous rim joist. If you have a beam below the end of the joists to hold the load, then the rim joist's only real purpose is to keep the joist spaced properly and remaining vertical. You can cut blocking to go between the joists and toenail them in at the 1" space from the brick. You won't need to slide anything and once the decking is on you'll never know it's only blocking.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

here's a little pic I found that is similar to what I spoke of:

http://toolboxes.flexiblelearning.n..._joists/images/page_009_deep_floor_joists.gif

The upper side of the pic would be what's against your brick. Just block in for spacing and alignment since the beam is taking all the loads.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

I built my free standing deck last year. Essentially i still have a ledger just not attached tot he house. I placed all my joist hangers on the ledger, place the ledger on the beams closest to the house, mounted the two outside joists, then pushed it all into position, then attahed the remaining joists. wasn't to bad although my deck is only 20ft by 14ft. 

This is the bext picture i have of that process.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Page 8 calls for a continuous rim joist nailed to the joists, anything different, check with your local AHJ; http://www.awc.org/Publications/DCA/DCA6/DCA6-09.pdf
They will be the ones to accept a substitute shear flow connection with blocking, or not. Fig. 11 is interesting, also……

Page9- footing of beam posts within 5’ of house, as deep as house’s. 

Gary


----------



## munsonr1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips. I had not thought of just using blocking, but I could see how that would work. The only thing I would worry about is having that pass code. gmhammes, I think I am going to take your advice and get it into position that way.


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## wildsky (Sep 28, 2011)

Same issue here, can't use ledge board attached to house, deck too large to slide into place, regs say no footings below foundation grade within 5ft of house foundation and they also specify continous rim joist. also I would like to be able to check, repaint/maintain the bit of house where the deck is located. what di you end up doing and how did it work out.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I still used Joist hangers along with nails through the end. - might have been overkill, but my deck is solid.


----------



## harri320 (Sep 26, 2011)

*had a similar issue*

I had a very similar problem, with a slight twist in that my free standing deck was going to be 2 inches away from brick veneer, but the middle half of the deck slides just under a bay window which sticks out 2 feet from the house. Solution was to have the beam closest to the house sit just outside the bay window. As you mention would be difficult, I face nailed the rim joist to all of the other joists and then slid the whole unit under the bay window and squared it up before hurricane tying it to the beams. Deck in question is only 12'x12' but was a bear to slide but I was able to do it alone. A few helpers and a few boards as levers and I bet you could slide just about any deck the necessary distance. But, it sounds like this discussion is moot as you already completed your project.

Here is a pic of the final deck framing for my project:


----------



## munsonr1 (Feb 1, 2011)

wildsky - I ended up having a beam 2 ft from the house. I placed the rim joist on the beam and attached all of the joists to it. I then had 2 helpers and we pushed the entire thing up to the house. I think the overall length of the rim joist was around 14' and it had 12' joists attached to it. it wasn't too difficult with 3 people. So if yours is larger, it could be possible if you have enough helpers.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

You gotta love some code sections that were written by people who don't actually build things. A continuous rim joist that requires you to build a whole deck and then move it into place...ha! Blocking along the beam is the same scenario as along a load bearing beam within a home.


----------

